# 10 week old puppy weights?



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

This website has a good chart of average height and weights of Goldens at various ages. Ozzy was one of the biggest in his litter but since coming home has fell in the very average size for male Goldens and as of recently is quite a bit lighter than average, though I think he's right on for height.

Golden Retriever Puppy Growth Charts

Honestly, it's better for large dogs to grow slowly. They are much less likely develop joint problems later in life. That's why many feed certain diets to keep big dogs from getting too big too fast. Also, Goldens often get overweight so my vet said she's rather see my dog a little on the lean side. Our last Golden did get quite overweight as she got older and had a lot of health issues because of it.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

At 10 weeks my pup was 9lbs.... which says nothing because now he's 5 years old and weighs 90lbs LOL.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Coop weighed about 9 lbs at 10 wks too. Remember looking at him I thought he would have weighed more cause he was a fat furball. You need to post some pictures of your little cutie.


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

thanks for your opinions and that chart!  i will have to hang on to that...and i guess i won't be trying to put too much weight on too fast either!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Golden Lady (Aug 30, 2011)

At 10 weeks old Mia weighed 15 lbs. Now she is 3 months old and weighs in at 27 lbs.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

At 9 weeks, Jackson weighed 17 pounds and at 10.5 weeks he was just under 20 pounds, so it sounds like our puppies are at the same growth rate. Jack was 22.5 at 12 weeks so his growth might be slowing just a touch.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank weighed 20 lbs. at 10 weeks. At 2.5 years he weighs about 70 lbs.


----------



## Charlie's Mom NJ (Sep 22, 2011)

At 10.5 weeks, Charlie was 19 pounds. Then he never stopped growing until he was a little over a year old and topped out at 104 lbs last winter at 18 months old :doh: and I found out I was overfeeding him....plus the weekly 24+ inches of snow put a temporary damper in the level exercise. He's looking like he's slimmed down quite a bit since I cut back on the food per the vet's recommendation and the increased the time spent exercising. I'd still say he's in the 90s though. He is probably 5 inches taller and definitely longer overall than your "standard" Golden.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

We got Nyah at 11 weeks and she was 21 pounds, although the vet said she was overweight, she is now a healthy 45 pounds at 6.5 months.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I got Flora at 7 weeks and she was about 6lbs. I think at 10 weeks she was nearing 8lbs.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

at nine weeks, Tucker was 12.5 lbs and very round...LOL. 

he grew really fast and put on weight...has since leveled off on the growth. He's 5 months now and weighs 40 lbs.

if your dog is active and has a chance to get really tired out once or twice a day, the weight and the growth will all even out...IMO.


----------



## MrShalom (12 mo ago)

Willow52 said:


> Hank weighed 20 lbs. at 10 weeks. At 2.5 years he weighs about 70 lbs.


How's your Retriever doing today? It's been 11 yrs!


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

This is the chart I have been keeping tabs on (Emmett’s weights are on the right)


----------

